# Good Luck to all going to Teddy's P & P shoot



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Yep, I agree, have fun guys, it sounds like a good shoot. I will have to try and get there one day.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks todd that would be the magic number ..would love to have you do a moose calling seminar next year.. with the famous Mrchand family to tell a few hunting stories as well..would put a professional touch to the show ...


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Bows and camping gear are already.
Last minute cooler organization and clothing.
I think I might pack my boots.
This is our annual father - daughter weekend away so I'm really looking forward to it.
Thanks Todd and have a good where ever you may be.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

crazymoose said:


> Bows and camping gear are already.
> Last minute cooler organization and clothing.
> I think I might pack my boots.
> This is our annual father - daughter weekend away so I'm really looking forward to it.
> Thanks Todd and have a good where ever you may be.


See ya up there buddy! May have to have a couple cold pops Saturday afternoon


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Sounds good Nuge,there cooling in the fridge as I type this.lol!!
I hope Rick wears a t-shirt in the pool this year lol!!!
See you all soon. :darkbeer:


----------



## rmarchand (Aug 15, 2013)

Ted, that sounds like a great idea for next year, Paul...... packing a pool shirt for sure!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

pools are full and hot tub warming up boys and girls


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Is the Beer on ice yet Teddy?


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks for the weekend Ted! Yet another tournament where you and your crew busted your hump and paved the way for a great weekend away with the guys and a few too many wobbly pops lol.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Ted to you and your staff for hosting yet another great weekend.
The course and food was great and thanks for the pools.
It was nice to see Rick wearing his t-shirt. lol!!!
Great party and great times,thanks to all who attended. :darkbeer::thumbs_up


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thanks guys we had a few hiccups with the shoot down but it is the only tournament in Canada that has tried it ...ever.. we will iron out the problems as announced.. numbers down by 20 with 105 in attendance by sunday noon... 50/50 good as usual 325 dollars to winner.....t bone steaks to perfection even though haven`t had one yet... prizes great and thanks to all the helpers.. wow we lucked out on weather again... wow open guys better step up their game ..Andy walker trad shooter king shot a perfect 50 persay with 5 tens on the same course as the open guys except for 2 shorter distance targets..... kudos andy..nice shooting...just winding down and bed soon.. thanks all for showing up.some pics to follow...and thanks again helpers and to the Marchands with their tv series just us hunting.. down to earth great people..for showing up


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Great job once again for putting on the best shoot of the year. The numbers may be slightly down but the shoot gets better every year. Kudos to all your helpers and those who donated all of the prizes to the tournament. We are looking forward to next years tournament. Thanks again for all of your hard work and hosting the P&P charity tournament.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

still one of the nicest outdoor tournaments i have attended. sorry i had to leave before the shootoff but my mouth would have got me into trouble lol. all is good . had a great time and kudos to Blake for shooting an outstanding score on day 2. thanks for a great time Ted ,see you next year.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jeronimo thanks I appreciate it....I have set the ground rules for next year on shoot off ...and I announced them for the cash open class.. to everybody ... we will be taking the prize money and cut it to 1000 dollars for the 2 days of shooting... then for crowd appeal we will take top 5 shooters from that class and have them start with a 0 score for 500dollars which means 4 th and 5th do have a chance to win 500 dollars... THIS IS MY GAME PLAN FOR NOW..AND I WILL STICK TO IT... SO the archers have to still shoot lights out to get into the top 5 ...thanks again Stewart a true gentleman ..and excellent archer...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

guys we stream lined some costs and we can give hospital 3500 dollars. .after this years expenses...thanks to all for being so generous...


----------

